# cichlid 10 gal?



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a 10 gal tank I wanna make into a cichlid tank maby. Are there any good cichlids for the 10 gal aquarium? Preferibly mouthbrooders.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I am unsure about mouthbrooders, but a small group (4) of _Neolamprologus multifasciatus_ or _brevis_ would work. They are Tanganyikan shell dwellers that need a sandy substrate and plenty of shells to use for territory and hiding. They are not mouthbrooders; they lay eggs in their shell. Full of personality, fun to watch. A couple of rocks with anubias would add some extra visual appeal, too.


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

Check out any of the south american dwarf cichlids. Rams are popular, colorful and have pretty vibrant personality.


----------



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

convict get way too big right?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

How long is this tank? The length is important to allow the fish to get out of the way. A pair of convicts should just about be possible in a two foot tank, but on their own.

Personally I'd go with a pair/trio of Apistogrammas or a pair/colony of Shell dwelling cichlids from Lake Tangayika. Neolamprologus multifasciatus are superb fish and will form a small colony in a tank. I had about 30 in a two foot tank and it was such an amazing tank - I miss it! In hind sight I should have added some small rainbowfish to fill the upper layers and then it would have been even better!

I think the only mouth brooder that is anywhere near suitable is the Egyptian Mouthbrooder, Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor, but that would be a squeeze and I wouldn't think they'd be too happy.


----------



## gacp (Sep 11, 2006)

_How long is this tank? The length is important to allow the fish to get out of the way. A pair of convicts should just about be possible in a two foot tank, but on their own._

Until they _grow._ They would outgrow the tank, sorry. Unless the filtration is bad enough that they are stunted or outright kills them


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Here's a pic of _Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae_ that Ed is referring to. It's a really pretty mouth brooder: http://images.google.com/imgres?img...q=pseudocrenilabrus&gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en&sa=G

Here's a slide show of the spawning: http://www3.flickr.com/photos/debunix/sets/72057594116964332/

I have a threesome of _Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi_ in a heavily planted 10g. Both females have spawned and it's about time for them to spawn again. The females carry the eggs for about 3 weeks until you see the little ones. Something is a little odd. These mouth brooders still eat with the eggs in their mouth. Most mouth brooders don't eat when they are carrying eggs. I wish that I had them in a longer tank. The male is very aggressive. 
http://www.gcca.net/fom/Pseudocrenilabrus_nicholsi.htm 
http://www.african-cichlid.com/nicholsi.htm 
http://badmanstropicalfish.com/cichlid_of_month/Pseudocrenilabrus_nicholsi.html


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I'd say your best bets are the dwarf cichlids, like _Apistogramma_ although they can be finiky in small volumes of water. I've bred blue rams in a 10g before. Those would be a good, and less expensive, starter for you.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

I have had no problems keeping rams, kribensis, and keyhole cichlids together in a 10 gallon tank. From what I understand though the Kribensis female is known to get quite aggressive and territorial when spawning and preparing to breed. So much so that she will take over an entire tank and behave agressively towards any/all other fish in the tank. If you do decide on breeding kribs, it is probably best to keep them in a 10 gallon by themselves. I have not heard of rams or keyholes displaying the same level of agressiveness and territoriality when spawning.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree that you should keep it down to just a pair of one thing in a tank that small. IMO, Kribs get way too big for a 10, but Apistos, Rams or Shellies would probably be fine.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I once had a pair of kribensis cichlids in a 10 gallon tank. They were so happy they had babies.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Cons dont' like plants that much once they get bigger. They will outgrow a 10 gal. Try not to mix africans and South/central american fish, it's uncouth. I recomment Rams OR apistos.


----------



## toxic69 (Nov 7, 2007)

there are lots of dwarf cichlids not just rams and kribs try and get some dwarf acaras they are ace, if you wanted anything biger try a single female of some kind they dont get as big as the males you could do a female convict or female firemouth or a keyhole, i wouldnt do a pair of any kind of cichlid in a 10 gal unless you wanted to make a baby making factory it will get to be a pain trying to get rid of 100's of baby cichlids every month


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

If you specifically want mouthbrooders, there are some types of Bettas (obviously not B. splendens) that mouthbrood. Pretty interesting from what I hear, but it may be hard to find them.

If you want cichlids, I also suggest a colony of Multies (wouldn't plant it) or a pair of Rams (heavily planted) or Kribs (heavily planted). Some Apistos are harem breeders, so unless you know how the ones you are getting breed, I'd skip them. The male could likely kill a female in a 10g.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I once had a pair of kribansis cichlids that bred in a 10G tank. They are great parents.


----------

